# You might be in the medical field if....



## MariaCatEMT (Jul 27, 2004)

*1.  Discussing dismemberment over a gourmet meal seems perfectly normal to you. 

2.  You have your weekends all marked and planned for the year.  

3.  You find humor in other peoples stupidity. 

4.  You believe in aerial spraying of Prozac 

5.  Your idea of comforting a child is to place him in a papoose restraint 

6.  You believe that "shallow gene pool" should be a diagnosis. 

7.  You believe the government should require a permit to reproduce. 

8.  You believe that unspeakable evils will befall you if anyone says, "Boy, it sure is quiet around here. 

9.  When you're out in public and you compliment a stranger on their great veins.

10.  You have wanted to give a seminar on "SUICIDE" Doing it right the first time.

11.  Your patient states, "I have no idea how that got stuck up there." 

12.  After someone tells you how many drinks they've had, you ask..."how big were those drinks?" 

13.  You think coffee should be available in IV form.*


----------

